# [2017] Custom House Questions



## mdurette (Aug 5, 2017)

Prepping for a stay at Custom House.  I know kitchen is limited with a microwave and mini fridge only.  Never stayed at a Pulse location, so not sure if I should be expecting anything different from a typical MVC TS stay.

I only plan for breakfast in the room which will be cereal, yogurt and microwave pancakes (all my kid eats for breakfast)  I called about what type of coffee pot they have so I could bring supplies and was told they have a new type, with a pod that you slide in.   Can't buy pods in stores, but they will supply.

1.  We drink a decent amount of coffee in the morning, do they really supply enough?
2.  Is there daily cleaning that restocks them?  Or typical midweek clean.
3.  Dishes...I can see in the pic there is a sink, but I'm thinking of bringing a few paper plates and plastic cutlery.   Really don't feel like dealing with dirty dishes.  Good idea?
4.  I assume pulse location will still provide tiny shampoo, conditioner and soap.  Correct?

We were going to take the T in to avoid the parking fee of $42 per day.   Now I am rethinking and may bring the car.  Any places cheaper close by? 

Anything else I should be aware of?


----------



## happymum (Aug 5, 2017)

Not sure if they still serve fresh chocolate chip cookies in the afternoon, but I remember how welcoming the smell, and taste were when coming "home".


----------



## cp73 (Aug 5, 2017)

We were there last October. They had the chocolate chip cookies in the afternoon. I wouldn't rent a car full time. Too much traffic in Boston and I imagine parking is expensive and very limited. You don't need a car in Boston. If you want to rent a car for a day to drive out of the city you can coordinate through Custom House and they will have it delivered for you. Otherwise the car rental is only a couple of blocks away. I don't recall which one it was. I don't remember how much coffee we had since it was enough for us. Also yes they have toiletries. If not enough just ask housekeeping for more. Boston is a great city with lots to do within walking distance or a short subway or uber drive away. Its very easy to get to from airport on subway. About 5 minutes walk out station and your there.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 5, 2017)

Dh and I stayed in Boston last October (not the Custom House).  We walked everywhere, never even took the T.


----------



## Beachspace (Aug 5, 2017)

Traffic in Boston is some of the worst I've seen, and I live in Miami!

The interstates are packed, the city lights make it forever to get somewhere and even the outlying areas like Harvard and cars and pedestrians everywhere. 

Being that I spent a lot of my youth driving for work (pleasure ), I was more accustomed to this (and since I live in Miami). My dad (mid 60s from Orlando) hated every minute of driving. 

Avoid cars if u can, too much transportation and parking is $50/day once you factor taxes. If going for a trip north like R.I or N.H, take the train to Logan and rent the car there so you can already be ahead of the city maddness ..


----------



## Luanne (Aug 5, 2017)

Actually we found the pedestrians to be worse than the drivers in Boston.  They are nuts.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 5, 2017)

mdurette said:


> Prepping for a stay at Custom House.  I know kitchen is limited with a microwave and mini fridge only.  Never stayed at a Pulse location, so not sure if I should be expecting anything different from a typical MVC TS stay.
> 
> I only plan for breakfast in the room which will be cereal, yogurt and microwave pancakes (all my kid eats for breakfast)  I called about what type of coffee pot they have so I could bring supplies and was told they have a new type, with a pod that you slide in.   Can't buy pods in stores, but they will supply.
> 
> ...







I'll try and answer your questions:

Coffee & Cleaning:  You do have a daily cleaning service much like you would in any city Hotel.  They do supply the small bags of coffee every day (as well as soaps), however the counting room (on the 1st floor) provides free coffee all day long at no charge.  Additionally, there is a Dunkin Donuts and Starbucks about a block away as you head up State Street.

Dishes;  They do provide nice silverware and dishes, however you are your own dishwasher!  If you have a hangup with doing dishes in the TINY kitchen sink then it likely is a good idea to bring your own disposable plates and utensils.  

As for your car?  Don't bring it into the city unless you find you will be using it daily.  It's costly, and the MBTA is a far better way to get around the city.   I suggest leaving your car at the Anderson Regional Transportation Center in Woburn, Massachusetts for about $7 per day.   The commuter rail station is right there and takes you right into North Station (which is about a 20 minute walk to the Custom House).   There are other outlying stations that offer the same convenience such as Alewife in Cambridge and Riverside in Newton.

Try to obtain a Villa on the 10th floor if you like a larger sized unit.  The Villas become smaller if you go higher than the 10th floor (as the building becomes narrower as it goes higher).   They do have a few townhouse style units on the second floor but I don't recommend them (the bedroom is upstairs and the bathroom is downstairs;  enough said?).

Enjoy your time in Boston!




.


----------



## bobpark56 (Aug 6, 2017)

The Black Rose across the street serves a nice breakfast...with a discount for folks staying at the Custom house. As for a car: I would do without, if I were you. The area is very walkable, as are the sidewalks from Custom House into the North End for dining at the 66 Italian restaurants there or for visiting sites like the Old North Church. And if you want to dine in your unit, try buying clam chowder by the quart from Boston Chowda in Quincy Market and bringing it home. It's some of the best chowder in town. The hop-on, hop-off trolley tours are nice. We found half price tickets on Groupon.


----------



## jme (Aug 6, 2017)

mdurette said:


> Prepping for a stay at Custom House.  I know kitchen is limited with a microwave and mini fridge only.  Never stayed at a Pulse location, so not sure if I should be expecting anything different from a typical MVC TS stay.



I know you are referring to the unit and what you will have in the way of supplies and mini-appliances, but I will refocus
your attention on what you SHOULD be expecting, which will most likely blow you away.
Forget the "stuff". You are in for a treat! As for the supply issues in each unit, it'll be virtually the same as other "resorts". You can get more of anything simply by asking, or picking up stuff around the corner at a store if needed.

Different from a typical MVC stay?  You bet.  Nothing like it!

It's a totally unique, historical building with stunning views in any direction. The ground floor lobby is gorgeous with all the marble, columns, and architecture. When you imagine what all is above you, it makes you feel infinitesimally small. We first visited Boston in 2013, staying at Marriott's Long Wharf Hotel. We've been back twice since then (2014 and 2016) and stayed at Custom House. We're going back again this Fall to Custom House.  4 stays in 5 years----you could safely say that we love Boston and we love Custom House.

Amazingly it's an easy trade, and we will probably go back at least every other year henceforth, or more. Our young married daughter of 3 years and her husband will be going this Fall too----they kept hearing us talk about it and they decided they wanted to see for themselves. They are staying the first 5 nights, we are staying 4 nights afterward (2-night rental added on).  We all can't wait.  They will be inviting another close couple (fold-out sofa, I know, but these are young people...they'll have a blast, and for them, the cost is free).

We will also be visiting with a dear friend and TUG member "jont" and his lovely wife on those last 2 nights, who will be driving over from Jersey to stay at CH in his own unit, and spend some time together (again).  Can't wait!!!! See you soon, buddy!

Anyway, Custom House is amazing in every way. It's a few blocks from the historic North End, where the famous Freedom Trail is located (among other historic things like Paul Revere's House, Old North Church, USS Constitution), and where "Little Italy" is located, which has dozens and dozens of great Italian restaurants, Seafood restaurants & more, pastry shops, etc, etc. Black Rose Irish Pub is across the street. Way too much fun. We love to walk the city, and we do. Even the Saturday Produce Market is fun.

The T is located across the street. No vehicle needed or wanted!  The T is easy to use, and we take that anywhere "too far to walk"---like to Harvard Yard & campus/shops, to Beacon Hill, and to Newbury Street (the shopping and cafe mecca). Also take T to the museums.
Great out-trips from Boston are possible through the concierge---to Newport to see "the Mansions", to Lexington or Concord, and beyond. The Maine coast is an easy drive, and well worth the effort. Rental vehicle can be delivered!
Ogunquit would be my recommendation for an unforgettable day trip destination to see the magnificent coastline...unforgettable! (look up "Marginal Way"---the famous walk along the cliffs there in Ogunquit).

Each of our trips has been different in our chosen activities, and this year will be slightly different again. But we do have a few favorite spots which we'll hit again---especially some amazing restaurants. America's oldest pizzeria "Regina" is a must for us.

Everything is close to Custom House, so please be adventurous and walk around.

As much as I am known for my love of Hilton Head, I adore Boston and Custom House---there's simply nothing like the experience,
and we look forward to it more than going to HH.
When June is over, we are thoroughly "beached out", and our hearts turn northward, and to Fall. The best is always yet to come.

Enjoy, and report back.

(Before leaving this post, I am compelled to give a quick shout out to Beaglemom, who so graciously befriended us on our first trip in 2013, and spent a full day with us. We are forever grateful, and Jeanne, you are our hero and we send our love. Marty & Mona)


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 6, 2017)

The Go Boston Card is also a pretty good deal.

https://www.smartdestinations.com/boston-attractions-and-tours/_d_Bos-p1.html?pass=Bos_Prod_Go

When we went, we actually bought two three-day passes for each of us. This offered us two premium attractions and we were also able to use the hop on hop off trolley for four days as it is good for two days when you use that attraction.


----------



## alhanna (Aug 6, 2017)

We loved our stay at the Custom House and plan to return in the future.  I agree with the comments about no car and use the subway.  We also used the bus tour of the city which allows you to jump on and off the bus depending on where you want to spend more time.  I think the pass was good for 2 days.


----------



## jtp1947 (Aug 7, 2017)

Three washers and 3 dryers, free.   Laundry soap provided in the unit.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks All for the replies.   We have gone and are already back.   Made it there Saturday night and left this morning.   So you understand, we are local enough to Boston....this wasn't a vacation, just a quick few nights away.   An quite honestly, we are not fans of the city, but will venture there to catch a sox game which is what we did.   Thus, the reason why my questions were about what the resort offered.  I knew we didn't need a car there, but still needed to get there.  Since we ended leaving the house late Saturday night, it was easier for us to drive in - so we did and dealt with the valet charge.

Yes, the hotel was beautiful, views great, location superb for sightseeing.    They served free coffee in the morning only, did have a very cost effective continental breakfast spread to.   We took advantage of a free tour to the Boston Market (via CH) - liked that and since we were on a tour, they had set up a lot of samples for us.    

Both DH and I thought the bed was terrible.  Quite possibly the worse we have ever slept on.  We would both awake in the middle of the night and in the morning with hip and back pain.  (this is not normal for us).  It was so bad, that we contemplated coming home last night to just avoid having to sleep in it again.  I guess they don't use typical Marriott bedding, because normally I love Marriott beds!

Again....thanks everyone for the replies.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 8, 2017)

For future reference....if going for just the weekend, which we tend to do as we also live only a couple hours away.... when staying at Custom House....we park in the Post Office Square garage (its underground)....which is an easy walk away, but on the weekend nights and holidays, the rate is only $9 for each 24 hour day/night period.  Here is a link....  http://www.posquare.com/rates-hours/


----------



## mike130 (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm going to the Custom House in two weeks.  There is some great information in this post.


----------



## Shirtman (Mar 22, 2019)

Any recommendations for restaurants in walking distance of Custom House?

Is there any place close to get breakfast groceries? Yogurt, juice, Danish, etc.


----------



## Swice (Mar 22, 2019)

This makes me want to go back!

Mike's Pastry--ricotta pie


----------



## PaulaC (Mar 22, 2019)

Shirtman said:


> Any recommendations for restaurants in walking distance of Custom House?
> 
> Is there any place close to get breakfast groceries? Yogurt, juice, Danish, etc.


The Counting Room offers yogurt, juice, and pastries at really reasonable costs, along with free coffee.  There is really no need to bring in groceries!


----------



## mdurette (Mar 22, 2019)

PaulaC said:


> The Counting Room offers yogurt, juice, and pastries at really reasonable costs, along with free coffee.  There is really no need to bring in groceries!



Correct on this - both times we have gone now the Counting room offered what we needed for breakfast.  Free coffee/tea and hot chocolate and I think the most expensive thing on the offerings were $3.   The only "hot" offering was make your own waffles.    

There is a 7 eleven convenience store right outside the entrance and if you desire you can probably get a box of cereal and a 1/2 gallon of milk to last the week that would be cheaper.     Within walking distance you will also find plenty of Dunkin Donuts and Starbucks too.  But I think the Counting room offerings are better priced for a muffin or bagel.

Also...and this is just me as I HATE washing dishes.   If you are going to eat in the room, maybe bring a handful of paper products to avoid needing to wash dishes in the teeny tiny sink they have.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 22, 2019)

Shirtman said:


> Any recommendations for restaurants in walking distance of Custom House?
> 
> Is there any place close to get breakfast groceries? Yogurt, juice, Danish, etc.


Just one block north of the CH is public market call faneuil hall market place   Lots of shops and food 

And as someone else said there are a ton of restaurants in the "north end" which is about 5 blocks beyond Faneuil Hall


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 23, 2019)

Shirtman said:


> Any recommendations for restaurants in walking distance of Custom House?
> <snip>


We were told there are 66 Italian restaurants in the North End...most within walking distance. We tried a few, all good. There are also good seafood restaurants within walking distance. And we brought back a quart of very good clam chowder from the Quincy Market just a few doors away. The Irish Pub (Black Rose, I think it is) serves a decent breakfast, with a discount for Custom House guests (just ask). I suggest you check out Tripadvisor.


----------



## jme (Mar 23, 2019)

Shirtman said:


> Any recommendations for restaurants in walking distance of Custom House?
> Is there any place close to get breakfast groceries? Yogurt, juice, Danish, etc.



You may already know that I do a restaurant list for Hilton Head, but I also do one for Boston's North End,
specifically because it's all walkable from Custom House and geared for those staying at Custom House or
Marriott's Long Wharf Hotel.

*I've sent that list to you in a private message*, along with my additional "Things to Do in Boston". 
It's a good list, if I don't say so myself, and has been used by many of my personal friends who have visited Boston
as well as a few selected TUG friends who told me they were going. Hope it helps.  Enjoy

P.S.
I'll add that one of my dearest TUG friends "jont" has personally helped me enjoy that list of restaurants and points of interest
during two recent visits to Boston where we met up, spouses alongside us all the way (everything we do is for them, of course). 
He knows a great deal about Boston himself, a lot more than me.


----------



## randster2 (Mar 24, 2019)

I am staying at the custom house this summer. I'd really appreciate your list!


----------



## SMB1 (Mar 24, 2019)

jme said:


> You may already know that I do a restaurant list for Hilton Head, but I also do one for Boston's North End,
> specifically because it's all walkable from Custom House and geared for those staying at Custom House or
> Marriott's Long Wharf Hotel.
> 
> ...





randster2 said:


> I am staying at the custom house this summer. I'd really appreciate your list!



We live in Massachusetts but admit we don't get there as often as we'd like or when we do we have a destination.  I'd love to see your list as well.


----------



## jme (Mar 24, 2019)

OK, here we go......this is by no means an exhaustive list 
(the great city of Boston deserves much more than what I've jotted down), but it's geared toward a timeshare or hotel stay and what you might consider while there a week or even a few days.)

I would be remiss if I didn't acknowledge right away our dear friend and Boston native Jeanne, aka "Beaglemom3" of TUG fame (now living in Ireland in her dream cottage on a beautiful little hillside) 
who was the lone giving and selfless soul who inspired us, 
and initiated our great love for her city, and took a full day out of her busy life to pick us up, take us around, even to many of the places listed, including Lexington & Concord, Sleepy Hollow Cemetery, Walden Pond, a long ride through the countryside to see the amazing Fall foliage in October, and more! 
We could never repay you, Jeanne, and we forever love you.
*
Boston Restaurants:
ALL of those listed below are personal favorites*, but those in *RED* are special!!
*(Reservations a MUST, at LEAST 2-3 weeks in advance for a few.) *
I like to use OpenTable online whenever possible.
*A quick note:  if you happen to experience a waiter or a restaurant staff member "with an attitude" on rare occasion, let it go!  You're dining elbow-to-elbow with other patrons, the kitchen is hot, the food takes a lot of attention, their days are crazy, and that's just how it is. That's life in North End's "LITTLE ITALY" (& many big cities), and it should never diminish your amazing experience there. 
They sometimes feel rushed to get you out and someone else in, so it's their "duty" to make it known. Absolutely does not bother ME, it's very understandable, and it shouldn't you. Instead, embrace it, and give them a most hearty 
"Grazie mille, and can't wait to come back"......and you know what?  It's true.

Personal favorites:
**Limoncello…*awesome restaurant, a favorite in my "Top 3", one of the the best Italian spots, beautiful romantic interior, quiet, highly rated. Adjacent to Paul Revere House. Must call for reservations WAY ahead!!! Request table on "LEFT half" of restaurant, alongside the middle dividing wall after entering---nice view of wall mural, more romantic. http://www.ristorantelimoncello.com/
***Mama Maria's...*very romantic, awesome food, top of hill near Paul Revere House.
Absolutely as good as it gets, "Top 3" for sure, and won’t disappoint. Request upstairs window table!!! Reservations WAY ahead!!!
***Nico...*very romantic, highly rated, great food.
***Lucca....*great food, highly rated, nice ambiance, slightly quieter than many.
***Legal Seafoods…*very popular, busy, awesome seafood, adjacent to Marriott Long Wharf Hotel
along Boston Harbor.

***Giacomo's....*crazy busy, no reservations, must wait in line, but very good food, very touristy.
***Union Oyster House..*Historic tavern, oldest in America, very cozy and quiet, "Kennedy booth", occasional so-so reviews but still very good.
***James Hook & Co...*small beyond-casual waterfront "dive" but an absolute gem, awesome lobster roll,
best clam chowder anywhere, popular with businessmen who walk from financial district for lunch. A must-do.
***Strega Ristorante...* crazy busy, loud, but great food...awesome lamb chops and Italian dishes.
Love it.
***Mare Oyster Bar…...*new location---small, intimate, energetic, great food.
Note: imho, the following can be said for many of the North End Italian restaurants: very crowded
at times but great fun, amazing authentic Italian food is to be found everywhere, waiters sometimes aloof but no problem, that's just life in Boston....worth it and beyond enjoyable! Love the elbow-to-elbow experience in many of the the North End Italian restaurants!!! "Moderate to high noise levels" are commonplace but it's all good, cool atmosphere...much like NYC delis.

Know that dining is *strictly cash only in "Little Italy"*, and don't camp out--- when finished after a reasonable time, leave, as others are waiting for a taste of Italy too.
*Other great spots, all very highly rated:
*Pomodoro
*Carmelina's
*Trattoria Il Panino
*Bricco
*The Daily Catch
*Sam LaGrassa's* (Financial District--sandwiches, deli)
**Neptune Oyster*....(small, very crowded, long waits, always mentioned but overrated imho)
**Black Rose Irish Pub..*across street from base of Custom House clock tower, great food/ bar, simply fun!!!

*Pizzerias:
**Regina Pizzeria...*oldest pizzeria in America, small historic corner of building,
awesome food, a must!
**Galleria Umberto...pizza
*Antico Forno Pizzeria*


....and there are many more......Always keep in mind that you can duck into ANY restaurant
in North End's "Little Italy" and get a GREAT meal-----
*In all fairness, I didn't intend to rule out any of those not mentioned, 
but I do know that those on the list have been tested and are very worthy!*
.....and remember, I haven't even begun to try (or mention) the "non-North End" spots. There are dozens and dozens of outstanding world-class restaurants, and the pursuit of a definitive list would be exhausting and nearly impossible.
Plus, we tend to stick to those walkable from the Custom House area.
My joy will be discovering the others and testing them some day.
Bon appetit, and Cheers!
*************************************************************************************************************
*ZAGAT survey of NORTH END restaurants:
https://www.zagat.com/c/boston-ma/north-end-restaurants*
**********************************************************************
*PASTRY SHOPS in North End: all great…. From The Godfather: "Leave the gun, take the cannoli..."
*Modern Pastry (inside tables!!!)
*Bova's Bakery
*Maria's Pastry
*Mike's Pastry*
*********************************************************************
*
When finished with dinner and walking back to Custom House or Long Wharf Hotel, 
stop by a pastry shop and get cannoli, then stop by V Cirace's and get a couple of bottles 
of a good Italian wine. 

V Cirace & Son*---wines and spirits in North End (at North & Richmond)
http://www.vcirace.com/

https://goo.gl/maps/AKYyMnYLgWS2

**********************************************

*"Things to Do in Boston": *(might take a few visits to do these, 
but pick & choose. Of course the concierge has dozens more great ideas.) 

Based on our 4 trips to Boston--- October of 2013 & 2014 (when Fall foliage was peaking)
and in early December of 2016 & 2017 for a pre-Christmas treat. Both of those times were a lot of fun.
We're headed back to Boston again this coming October (2019).

First of all, walk, walk, walk. Boston is an easy city to navigate, and whenever you have the chance to walk a reasonable distance to your destination, do it. Take the "T" if necessary to other more distant spots of interest, but your lasting memory just might be the great walks. Walking to dinner is quite romantic, and the returns after dark offer a stunning view of the beautifully lit cityscape, especially the majestic Custom House clock tower which seems to watch over everything around her.
We stayed in two different places---initial visit at the *Marriott* *Long Wharf Hotel* on the harbor, then *Marriott's* *Custom House (the historic clock tower) *the other visits.
As side trips we went to the historic Revolutionary War towns of Lexington & Concord,
a random Amish Village in the countryside, the famous Walden Pond,
Sleepy Hollow Cemetery (location of "Author's Ridge"), and the charming village of Ogunquit,Maine (picturesque fishing village with shops, amazingly gorgeous mile-long
walk along the elevated ridge/cliffs called "Marginal Way" which overlooks the waves
crashing into the rocky coast).
*Custom House* (now a "Marriott Pulse" property) is the big clock tower you always see in pictures, near Quincy Market & Faneuil Hall----it has villas with a limited kitchen, a living room, etc., and used to be the old customs house for ships as they came in. Walk in to check it out if you have a chance---it's fabulous and full of gorgeous marble...... very historic..... and there are gorgeous views of Boston in all directions from the observation deck, including the harbor, the city in general, and the famous North End. The Old North Church steeple is easily spotted. The “T” (subway) is across the street near the water (and near Marriott’s Long Wharf Hotel).
https://www.google.com/search?q=ima...X&ved=0ahUKEwji4ciUopPQAhVE1CYKHfScDmEQsAQIGg

From our stays at Long Wharf Hotel (other great hotels are also close by) and at Custom House, we loved to walk to dinner. Many of our favorite spots were located in the "North End" (Boston's "Little Italy"), and we walked through the Christopher Columbus Waterfront Park, crossing Atlantic Ave and proceeding up Richmond Street to North St & also two blocks farther to Hanover St. & then Salem St. Many of the great Italian restaurants are in these immediate areas. A couple more can be found by walking northward behind Quincy Mkt & Faneuil Hall (up Merchant's Row), crossing North St and going up Union St.
……...The Langham is another nice hotel, and there are numerous others near the North End.

*V Cirace & Son*---wines and spirits in North End (located at intersection of North St & Richmond St)
Drop in while walking home from dinner: http://www.vcirace.com/
*Freedom Trail* (includes Paul Revere's House, Old North Church, Copp's Hill Cemetery, etc.) http://www.thefreedomtrail.org/
*USS Constitution (Old Ironsides")....*museum and tour of the ship. https://ussconstitutionmuseum.org/
*Harvard Yard & The Coop* (bookstore)...take the T. https://map.harvard.edu/
https://store.thecoop.com/
*Cheers Bar- *the original location in Beacon Hill, adjacent to Boston Common Park. (WALK around Beacon Hill, lots of famous people live there) https://cheersboston.com/
*Quincy Market & Faneuil Hall...*really fun..many shops, good food, desserts, bakery items, candies.https://www.faneuilhallmarketplace.com/
*"Duck Tour"*..amphibious boat, highly rated and maybe the favorite "must-do”. http://www.bostonducktours.com/
*Boston Museum of Fine Arts….*http://www.mfa.org/
*New England Aquarium….*http://www.neaq.org/
*Newbury Street shopping...*beautiful street, old churches, cafes, flagship designer stores.http://www.newbury-st.com/ ,Also Boylston Street.
*Beacon Hill...*historic brownstones, cobblestone streets, famous residences, shops, views of river. http://www.beaconhillonline.com/about.htm
*Horse & Buggy Tours...*originate from area near Quincy Mkt/Faneuil Hall. http://www.celebrateboston.com/tour/horse-and-carriage-rides.htm
*Fenway Park* ...home of the Boston Red Sox. http://boston.redsox.mlb.com/bos/ballpark/tour.jsp
*Boston Pops* (Boston Symphony, Holiday Pops)——all descriptive of the symphony. ……an evening of fun with one of the greatest symphonies in the world. Look up the season’s performances -----https://www.bso.org/
*Ghost Tour*…..book this and similar tours near the “T” entrance near Marriott Long Wharf Hotel. Several to choose from.
https://www.ghostsandgravestones.com/boston/, http://www.hauntedboston.com/, https://www.trolleytours.com/boston/ghost-tours

*Out-trips from Boston *(there are many more possibilities, but these are what we did)*:
Newport, Rhode Island....* awesome side trip by bus tour (unless you drive) to see *"the mansions"*(Vanderbilt and others).
For the sake of convenience, we used the day-long bus tour and loved it (bus tour well done, not rushed at all, time to have nice lunch harborside, plenty of time to see mansions at leisurely pace.) Concierge at hotel can arrange or plan, or book it.
*Historic towns of Concord and Lexington*... historic Revolutionary War towns, gorgeous in the Fall, visit nearby battlefields too.
*Walden Pond* (of author Henry David Thoreau fame)...gorgeous and tranquil.
*Sleepy Hollow Cemetery* ("Author's Ridge”)—where many famous authors are buried. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleepy_Hollow_Cemetery_(Concord,_Massachusetts)

*Coastal Maine* (for example: Ogunquit, Me--- a small charming fishing village with cafes and shops, with
spectacular coastal vistas from the cliffs of "Marginal Way", a famous mile-long easy and leisurely walk.

Boston is our favorite big city in America!!!! Very walkable & also easy to use the "T”.
Or when you're feeling lazy, call Uber. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Shirtman (Mar 24, 2019)

Thank you Marty for another great review. You should start a blog and write off your trips as a business expense. I will work on a few of your recommendations from your Hilton Head list in May and then on to your Boston list in August.
Thanks again.
David


----------



## jont (Mar 24, 2019)

jme said:


> OK, here we go......this is by no means an exhaustive list
> (the great city of Boston deserves much more than what I've jotted down), but it's geared toward a timeshare or hotel stay and what you might consider while there a week or even a few days.)
> 
> I would be remiss if I didn't acknowledge right away our dear friend and Boston native Jeanne, aka "Beaglemom3" of TUG fame (now living in Ireland in her dream cottage on a beautiful little hillside)
> ...



Moddy, you've done it again! Thank you.Boston soon.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 24, 2019)

jme said:


> OK, here we go......this is by no means an exhaustive list
> (the great city of Boston deserves much more than what I've jotted down), but it's geared toward a timeshare or hotel stay and what you might consider while there a week or even a few days.)
> 
> I would be remiss if I didn't acknowledge right away our dear friend and Boston native Jeanne, aka "Beaglemom3" of TUG fame (now living in Ireland in her dream cottage on a beautiful little hillside)
> ...






JME;   

Very nice job on your summary.  It will benefit many!





.


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 24, 2019)

Damn it Marty... now I’m hungry!  ​


----------



## Glynda (Mar 24, 2019)

Wow Marty!  You've done it again!  What a great resource!  I've saved it in case we get back to Boston! Going to the Cape for two weeks early Summer.


----------



## randster2 (Mar 24, 2019)

Thank you VERY MUCH for the Boston list.  We are staying at the Custom House this summer.  My kids are 28 and 33 years old, and my Mom is 84 years old.  Mom cannot walk far anymore.  Sounds like there will be fun stuff for everyone!


----------



## mcinor (Mar 25, 2019)

cp73 said:


> We were there last October. They had the chocolate chip cookies in the afternoon. I wouldn't rent a car full time. Too much traffic in Boston and I imagine parking is expensive and very limited. You don't need a car in Boston. If you want to rent a car for a day to drive out of the city you can coordinate through Custom House and they will have it delivered for you. Otherwise the car rental is only a couple of blocks away. I don't recall which one it was. I don't remember how much coffee we had since it was enough for us. Also yes they have toiletries. If not enough just ask housekeeping for more. Boston is a great city with lots to do within walking distance or a short subway or uber drive away. Its very easy to get to from airport on subway. About 5 minutes walk out station and your there.



Don't even think about Uber or a taxi. Take the T. Once you get to the airport, hop on the bus to the car rental station.


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 27, 2019)

mcinor said:


> Don't even think about Uber or a taxi. Take the T. Once you get to the airport, hop on the bus to the car rental station.


Not with 4 suitcases (returning from Europe) and a wheelchair.


----------



## e.bram (Mar 29, 2019)

How about Sat. morning Haymarket fruit and vegetable market?


----------



## jme (Mar 29, 2019)

e.bram said:


> How about Sat. morning Haymarket fruit and vegetable market?



You're right!  Totally forgot about that. We walked over there every Saturday we have been in Boston....for all of our 4 stays
over 5 years! It's a fascinating thing to see-----the produce is actually beautiful when you walk in and see it all laid out----
quite an experience. We wished we had the ability to buy and cook some things, but we didn't. It's worth the visit to see that.
We did buy flowers. Thanks, great comment.


----------



## e.bram (Mar 31, 2019)

Get a microwave cook book. We bought fresh swordfish for $2.99 per pound last week at the fish stand. Produce similarly priced.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 31, 2019)

e.bram said:


> Get a microwave cook book. We bought fresh swordfish for $2.99 per pound last week at the fish stand. Produce similarly priced.



And you cooked it in the microwave???


----------



## e.bram (Mar 31, 2019)

mdurette said:


> And you cooked it in the microwave???


Get a microwave cookbook!


----------



## mdurette (Apr 1, 2019)

e.bram said:


> Get a microwave cookbook!




No thanks, I think I will pass.   I won't even cook fish/seafood in or on my stove due to the possibility of smell.   (and yes, the fish I get is fresh, usually right off the boat).


----------



## mcinor (Apr 2, 2019)

Adding to the list of experiences to enjoy in Boston. 

My favorite time in Boston is the 4th of July. The fireworks are incredible, especially with the Boston Symphony providing the music and the Massachusetts National Guard providing the cannons. 

Consider getting the Boston Go card, it will help to manage your costs and it is the only way I would ever go to the Skywalk Observatory. It's not worth the $20pp they charge, but it is included in the Go Card.
https://www.smartdestinations.com/b...s/_d_Bos-p1.html?pass=Bos_Prod_Go&allInc=true

If you find yourself walking down Boylston, take a few minutes to pass through The Boston Public Library, specifically the old library. It is a priceless work of art by itself.  The T stops nearby, so hop off and enjoy an hour in one of the finest libraries in the US. 

For lovers of Italian cold cuts, you have some awesome choices in the North End as well as the trendy Eataly. 

Another place, a little off the beaten path is the Harvard Museum of Natural History. It is a small but spectacular museum with many rare species on display as well as an incredible collection of gems in their natural form. It's a short Uber/Lyft from Harvard Square and The Coop.

If you are ambitious and the weather is cooperating, you may want to venture out to Fort Warren, in Boston Harbor.

A hidden gem in Boston is Maparium, located at the Mary Baker Eddy Library (near Prudential Center). Is it a stunning and very unique art exhibit with a wonderful story about it's origin as well as demonstrating some basic physics. 

Art lovers will appreciate the Isabella Stewart Gardner Museum.

Music lovers should seek out the Boston Symphony or the Boston Pops for some of the finest performances you can experience.

If you're a fan of the movie "Glory" which is about the 54th Massachusetts Regiment's bravery in the Civil war, there is a memorial to these brave Americans on Boston Common. It's worth stopping by to recognize their bravery.

Lastly, if you have a free morning or better a free afternoon, you should consider a trip on the T to the John F. Kennedy Presidential Museum & Library.Take the Red Line to the JFK/UMASS stop and then catch the shuttle to the library. The library has a great view of the harbor islands. If you dare to drive and love watching planes, then stop by Castle island (not an island anymore) for a perfect view of Logan airport.





jme said:


> OK, here we go......this is by no means an exhaustive list
> (the great city of Boston deserves much more than what I've jotted down), but it's geared toward a timeshare or hotel stay and what you might consider while there a week or even a few days.)
> 
> I would be remiss if I didn't acknowledge right away our dear friend and Boston native Jeanne, aka "Beaglemom3" of TUG fame (now living in Ireland in her dream cottage on a beautiful little hillside)
> ...


----------



## jme (Apr 2, 2019)

mcinor said:


> Adding to the list of experiences to enjoy in Boston.
> 
> My favorite time in Boston is the 4th of July. The fireworks are incredible, especially with the Boston Symphony providing the music and the Massachusetts National Guard providing the cannons.
> 
> ...



Thanks....great stuff.......and btw, we did attend the Boston Pops Christmas performance last year. It was awesome.
Highly encourage anyone going to Boston to check the schedule for ANY performance 
of the Boston Symphony or Boston Pops... real treats.


----------



## SMB1 (Apr 3, 2019)

jme said:


> OK, here we go......this is by no means an exhaustive list
> (the great city of Boston deserves much more than what I've jotted down), but it's geared toward a timeshare or hotel stay and what you might consider while there a week or even a few days.)
> 
> I would be remiss if I didn't acknowledge right away our dear friend and Boston native Jeanne, aka "Beaglemom3" of TUG fame (now living in Ireland in her dream cottage on a beautiful little hillside)
> ...



Thanks, Marty.  And great job! You've named some of our favorites... Mama Maria's, Union Oyster House, Regina Pizzeria, Bova's... all great.  And you've given me some places to check out.  You are absolutely correct that there are so many great places to eat, to see/visit, things to do in Boston, one just couldn't list or experience all of them.  

I will offer a few suggestions to try during your future trips.   Piccolo Nido... great service and outstanding, authentic Italian food in the North End.  You won't be disappointed.  I know this is a little far, maybe a 25-30 minute walk from the Custom House, but if you or your wife are breakfast people, try Stephenie's on Newbury Street.  The breakfast and weekend brunch are first class.  They have lunch and dinner menus as well, but I have only been for breakfast and brunch.  Across from the Custom House take the beautiful Harbor Walk just a short ways in the direction opposite from the North End to the Seaport, another neighborhood with it's own vibe, bars, restaurants and activities.  The No Name Restaurant, as its name implies, is no frills but fun atmosphere - fried, broiled, steamed seafood, lobster rolls, etc. I could go on, but I'll finish with this.  From the seaport take a sunset cruise with Come Sail Away Now.  It is a great small yacht, intimate cruise, very different from the big harbor cruises/tours.  The captain makes you feel right at home.  BYOB and Food.  Holds maybe a dozen passengers.  Bring your own group or meet some nice people.


----------



## jme (Apr 3, 2019)

SMB1 said:


> Thanks, Marty.  And great job! You've named some of our favorites... Mama Maria's, Union Oyster House, Regina Pizzeria, Bova's... all great.  And you've given me some places to check out.  You are absolutely correct that there are so many great places to eat, to see/visit, things to do in Boston, one just couldn't list or experience all of them.
> 
> I will offer a few suggestions to try during your future trips.   Piccolo Nido... great service and outstanding, authentic Italian food in the North End.  You won't be disappointed.  I know this is a little far, maybe a 25-30 minute walk from the Custom House, but if you or your wife are breakfast people, try Stephenie's on Newbury Street.  The breakfast and weekend brunch are first class.  They have lunch and dinner menus as well, but I have only been for breakfast and brunch.  Across from the Custom House take the beautiful Harbor Walk just a short ways in the direction opposite from the North End to the Seaport, another neighborhood with it's own vibe, bars, restaurants and activities.  The No Name Restaurant, as its name implies, is no frills but fun atmosphere - fried, broiled, steamed seafood, lobster rolls, etc. I could go on, but I'll finish with this.  From the seaport take a sunset cruise with Come Sail Away Now.  It is a great small yacht, intimate cruise, very different from the big harbor cruises/tours.  The captain makes you feel right at home.  BYOB and Food.  Holds maybe a dozen passengers.  Bring your own group or meet some nice people.


----------



## mcinor (Apr 6, 2019)

I stumbled upon this list of things to do in Boston. I have not fully proofread it  but it looks to be a very detailed list.
https://www.reddit.com/r/boston/wiki/experience


----------



## Shirtman (Jul 12, 2019)

Are the rooms that much smaller on the upper floors? Got my make a request email for our first of Aug. trip. Thanks for all the good information about Boston and the Custom House.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2019)

Shirtman said:


> Are the rooms that much smaller on the upper floors? Got my make a request email for our first of Aug. trip. Thanks for all the good information about Boston and the Custom House.


According to Marriott.com, some can be as small as 450sq feet while some as large as 650sq feet.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 12, 2019)

The view is spectacular on the upper floors, but sad to say that they are smaller.  Just look at the shape of the building and you will see exactly why!




.


----------



## Colt Seavers (Jul 15, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> The view is spectacular on the upper floors, but sad to say that they are smaller.  Just look at the shape of the building and you will see exactly why!
> 
> .



We just got back from the Custom House and I can say that although the upper floors are smaller, they have fewer rooms per floor.  Most floors have 5 rooms each, some have 4 and the upper-most floors with rooms have only 2.  Based on the size of the fitness center on floor 25 those rooms would be bigger than most if anything, but they are difficult to get and are only assigned for 4 nights or fewer.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 15, 2019)

Colt Seavers said:


> We just got back from the Custom House and I can say that although the upper floors are smaller, they have fewer rooms per floor.  Most floors have 5 rooms each, some have 4 and the upper-most floors with rooms have only 2.  Based on the size of the fitness center on floor 25 those rooms would be bigger than most if anything, but they are difficult to get and are only assigned for 4 nights or fewer.





I think next time you are there I suggest you plan to either view or occupy one of those upper floor units and see if you continue to have the same opinion.

I can assure you the footprint on the upper floor units are very small;  been there, done that.

They are difficult to get because the Custom House owners (of which I am one) don't want to be placed into one of those villas for a full week.    Nightly rack rate rentals typically occupy these small high floor units.




.


----------



## Colt Seavers (Jul 15, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I think next time you are there I suggest you plan to either view or occupy one of those upper floor units and see if you continue to have the same opinion.
> 
> I can assure you the footprint on the upper floor units are very small;  been there, done that.
> 
> ...



Your previous statement referenced the shape of the building but having only two units on a floor would more than make up for that so I don't know why you used that explanation.  Our next trip there will not be for some time as we are not CH owners and nowhere near local so I will defer to your knowledge over my speculation.  Funny that the front desk people said the nightly restriction was due to excessive demand but are the balconies on the one level of upper floor units not as nice as they made them out to be?


----------



## Marathoner (Jul 15, 2019)

I have the distinction for having the longest stay that the current front desk is aware of at the Custom House - 2 months stay over the summer in July and August. Unfortunately I don't know how much smaller the top units are compared to the lower units. But if you want to know more about Faneuil Hall or the basketball courts in the area, I have answers. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 15, 2019)

Marathoner said:


> I have the distinction for having the longest stay that the current front desk is aware of at the Custom House - 2 months stay over the summer in July and August. Unfortunately I don't know how much smaller the top units are compared to the lower units. But if you want to know more about Faneuil Hall or the basketball courts in the area, I have answers.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


We'll be there next week. 

May I ask during your record stay did you form an opinion on the Black Rose across the street? Is it worth trying again? We had some good experiences followed by a few uneven ones. 

Also If you don't mind me asking which is the best italian on the North End do you think? How about seafood?  I figure you might be the best person to ask after your amazing stay.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 15, 2019)

MOXJO7282 said:


> We'll be there next week.
> 
> May I ask during your record stay did you form an opinion on the Black Rose across the street? Is it worth trying again? We had some good experiences followed by a few uneven ones.
> 
> Also If you don't mind me asking which is the best italian on the North End do you think? How about seafood?  I figure you might be the best person to ask after your amazing stay.


----------



## jme (Jul 16, 2019)

Joe.....where have you been, my friend?-----see this thread below and scroll down to post #25.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/2017-custom-house-questions.260436/#post-2262442

To specifically answer your two questions regarding best Italian & seafood, I'd say for Italian it's Mama Maria's or Limoncello
(reservations ahead!!!!!),
but any place in North End you duck into will be a good experience.....

& for Seafood....Legal Seafoods next to Marriott's Long Wharf Hotel on the water!!!
Also a must-do is a dive called James Hook & Co (walk south along the water),
but they have fantastic lobster rolls and great chowder. It's our FIRST stop each time in Boston.

And Black Rose is just fine if you're tired and hungry and want good pub food...
we have no problem going there. Can't compare to Limoncello or Mama Maria's, 
but not many can.


----------



## DJensen (Jul 16, 2019)

I have been working in Boston for the past 6 months on an every other week basis, our main location for stays have been in an around Copley Square with our office 2 blocks off of Fenway Park. I generally search Google Maps, locate restaurants and then read reviews (sorting by most recent, no most relevant). Have not visited as many down by Custom House but here are a few highlights:

By Custom House
*Bostonia Public House* - fun, young crowd - very busy for Happy Hour. Enjoyed the NE Clam Chowder and a Lobster Roll
*Trillium *- this is a brewery and one of the top MA locations. The food on the second floor is very well prepared and beer is outstanding. Be certain to get a reservation as I don't believe they serve any food on the main floor of brewery

*North End* - only went to one location but as noted above - reservations and most any place would be great

By Copley Square (we generally walk to locations, better weather longer walks):
*Lolita's *- hip Mexican location with goth theme. Very good food, just not long on value (2 tacos for $16)
*Buttermilk and Bourbon* - hip southern cooking / small plate. The biscuits (also not cheap) are heavenly and the chicken thighs are so good
*Post 390* - very good food, main floor more tavern like, upstairs is finer dining
*Summer Shack* - very good seafood location in a unique location (above a bowling alley). very good crab cake sandwich
*Lobstah on a Roll* - as the name says - small hole in the wall location, mostly to go but a few chairs to sit
*5 Horses Tavern* - South End - fun tavern with pizza, burgers tacos, etc. also a good beer tap list if interested
*Back Bay Social* - ok location with varied menu
*Whiskey's *- think college town sports bar
*Earl's* - Canadian chain restaurant in Prudential Center - good food and fun, energized crowd
*The Gallow's* - interesting small location, good burgers
*Coda *- another small restaurant with very good food
*Salty Pig* - unique pizza's and a few pastas, fun atmosphere
*Brownstone *- generally good food - they have a foccacia appetizer that looks amazing

Around Town
*Cava *- think Chipotle, but Mediteranian food (very good, eat here for lunch at least 1 time per week)
*Sweet Greens* - think Chipotle, but with salads - not one of our favorites
*Tasty Burger* - good greasy burger and fries

Yet to Try:
*Stoked *- pizza west of Fenway (also have a food truck)
*The Smoke Shop BBQ* - multiple locations, believe was on Diner's, Drive-Ins and Dives


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 16, 2019)

jme said:


> Joe.....where have you been, my friend?-----see this thread below and scroll down to post #25.
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/2017-custom-house-questions.260436/#post-2262442
> 
> ...



Hey Marty,
            I definitely went with your recommendation on Mama Maria's and have the reservation all set for Wednesday next week. Also am seriously considering Legal Seafood but looking for other thoughts, especially from someone who was there for so long and I assume scope out the place pretty good.  I eplit my unit and rented 4 nights so we're only there for 3 nights so need to account for 3 nice dinners and a few nice lunches.  I did figure to have a lunch meal at Faneuil Hall so need a few others still. I'm still not sure if we'll take in the Yanks-Red Sox game.


----------



## jme (Jul 16, 2019)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Hey Marty,
> I definitely went with your recommendation on Mama Maria's and have the reservation all set for Wednesday next week. Also am seriously considering Legal Seafood but looking for other thoughts, especially from someone who was there for so long and I assume scope out the place pretty good.  I eplit my unit and rented 4 nights so we're only there for 3 nights so need to account for 3 nice dinners and a few nice lunches.  I did figure to have a lunch meal at Faneuil Hall so need a few others still. I'm still not sure if we'll take in the Yanks-Red Sox game.



Joe,
For *Mamma Maria*, call ahead and ask for a "window table".....either second story or downstairs.
Or at least as close to the window as possible. 

https://goo.gl/maps/o6ooMrqZsxNLspCVA

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x89e370890fddba55:0x6ad31e8d26ca9275!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1e6!3m1!7e115!4shttp://mammamaria.com/!5smama maria's boston - Google Search!15sCAQ&imagekey=!1e1!2shttp://mammamaria.com/sites/default/files/0014.jpg&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwibsMjEgbrjAhWaLc0KHdxzDPoQoiowDnoECAkQBg


Definitely walk down to *James Hook & Co* for one lunch.....it's worth it, nothing like it.
Professionals from the Financial District walk over there every day at lunchtime to grab a quick bite....
there are picnic tables outside, and limited but adequate seating inside. Delicious.

SEE:
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x89e3707e40e4f63b:0xc0e6695e6179ea71!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1e6!3m1!7e115!4shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipOmn847MGv6M6nO9e9o9nU1OK63_o5nMXe_innY=w593-h320-k-no!5sjames hook & co - Google Search!15sCAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipOmn847MGv6M6nO9e9o9nU1OK63_o5nMXe_innY&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjWlsPz9rnjAhVLZc0KHTlrCGkQoiowDnoECBAQBg

Consider *Limoncello* for your second "nice meal"...it's at the bottom of the square from Mamma Maria,
and immediately adjacent to Paul Revere's Home.  Very romantic, authentic Italian for sure. Great mural on wall.
https://goo.gl/maps/o6ooMrqZsxNLspCVA

SEE:
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x89e37088e18bb9ab:0xc35af3813f724b24!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1e6!3m1!7e115!4shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipNrQsqBI8qyxEOnRMBLS0zKS7chHujCnpMvBvj1=w213-h160-k-no!5slimoncello boston - Google Search!15sCAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipNrQsqBI8qyxEOnRMBLS0zKS7chHujCnpMvBvj1&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjK8sic9rnjAhVbVc0KHRPpCtEQoiowCnoECA8QBg


----------



## Marathoner (Jul 16, 2019)

MOXJO7282 said:


> We'll be there next week.
> 
> May I ask during your record stay did you form an opinion on the Black Rose across the street? Is it worth trying again? We had some good experiences followed by a few uneven ones.
> 
> Also If you don't mind me asking which is the best italian on the North End do you think? How about seafood?  I figure you might be the best person to ask after your amazing stay.


In a short time, you've received a lot of good recommendations. 

If you like Japanese, I highly recommend Kamkura across the street from the Custom House. Their Kaiseki tasting menu is unique and excellent. 

I'm not sure if I would recommend Legal Seafood on the wharf for seafood. It is very convenient since it is a 2 minute walk but it is a chain. It's good, not great. 

I wanted to try the Daily Catch but haven't made it yet. 

Quincy Markets has decent Ipswich fried clams at Fisherman's Net if you are in the mood. 



Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marathoner (Jul 16, 2019)

Oh, and the Black Rose is just ok. Very convenient for sure. The staff is friendly and accommodating. 

Some of their dishes are better than others. I think their Shepherds pie is quite good.

I like to go to the Black Rose for a couple drinks at the bar. The Cheers Bar at Quincy Market is too crowded and hectic. I don't like it at all. I also much prefer a comfortable Irish bar like Black Rose over the upscale and shiny bars in the area. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp1947 (Jul 17, 2019)

We go to the Daily Catch every year when we are at the Custom House.  Definitely go to the one in the North End. Very small, no reservations, and cash only. Not fine dining, but authentic Italian food. The squid ink pasta in olive oil and garlic is a must try.  It is available as an entree or appetizer.
We also like the clam chowder at the Union Oyster House. Sit at the oyster bar. I would not have a full meal there, very touristy and the food is nothing special. 
Our go to pub is around the corner from the UOH. Sit at the bar at the Green Dragon and Chris will take good care of you.

Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 17, 2019)

If you are looking at the Go Boston card by any chance and you happen to be staying a week, then I would consider two three day cards instead of a 5 or 7 day card. With two cards you can take advantage of the trolly tour twice for two days each. This was our transportation a lot of the time. You would also get two premium experiences instead of just one. Just the added value of the second trolly tour and second premium experience more than makes up for the extra you will pay for two three day cards vs a 5 or 7 day card.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 25, 2019)

Had dinner at Mama Maria's and I must say it was one of the best dining experiences ever.  We got there early and it worked out perfectly as they sat us in a window corner table that was really nice.  The meal started with a truly amazing pesto and olives they served with wonderfully crunchy bread to start the meal. I would've been happy to pay for that as an appetizer it was so delicious.  I had a veal ossobuco over risotto that was divine and wife  had a spinach and sweet corn ravioli dish that she raved about.  Enjoyed a few Peroni beers with the great food and it made for a truly fantastic meal. My daughter is insisting we eat at Carmelina's so that is where we're going tonight. 

We've just been walking all over the weather has been so spectacular.   We own an EOYO week which we think is just perfect to make it back every other year to this great city.


----------



## jme (Jul 26, 2019)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Had dinner at Mama Maria's and I must say it was one of the best dining experiences ever.  We got there early and it worked out perfectly as they sat us in a window corner table that was really nice.  The meal started with a truly amazing pesto and olives they served with wonderfully crunchy bread to start the meal. I would've been happy to pay for that as an appetizer it was so delicious.  I had a veal ossobuco over risotto that was divine and wife  had a spinach and sweet corn ravioli dish that she raved about.  Enjoyed a few Peroni beers with the great food and it made for a truly fantastic meal. My daughter is insisting we eat at Carmelina's so that is where we're going tonight.
> 
> We've just been walking all over the weather has been so spectacular.   We own an EOYO week which we think is just perfect to make it back every other year to this great city.



Sounds exactly like our several experiences there at Mamma Maria. Glad you went. We always get the window tables, 
either upstairs or down, and the corner is an added bonus too. 
They've always honored our requests despite being very busy.  My last two meals there have been the ossobuco/risotto, 
and it's fantastic. Nice choice. 
Add a great Italian wine and a heavenly dessert and it's one of the year's most memorable meals. 
We'll be there this Fall again, and can't wait. 
Hope the entirety of your Boston stay was great, Joe...
it's such a fun city to explore by walking, and we love it more and more. Great sights, interesting history to relive, 
wonderful shopping, amazing restaurants & bakeries, and lots of fun stuff of all sorts (sports, cultural events, market, 
Symphony & Pops, museums, tours, pubs, etc).

Fill us in on your further activities........

Check out these Mamma Maria pics:
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=e...hUKEwiuseapwtLjAhVEhuAKHUopAbsQoiowDXoECA0QBg


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 28, 2019)

Marty...guess where I went to dinner Saturday evening.   Had a Cat 5 free night from my Marriott credit card to burn...so booked a night at the Courtyard Boston Downtown.  They gave me a late checkout until 4pm today (Titanium Status), so even had time to go on a 3 hour bike ride around the city before checking out today.  If anybody in the New England area is looking for a place to use their Cat 5 CC free night, this was a pretty good value (would have been approx $350 cash to book the room)...and as far as Courtyards go, this is not your average Courtyard...was very nice.  Its in the theater district, so about 1.1 miles from Quincy Market area, a block and a half from The Commons, a really easy walk to just about anywhere.


----------



## jme (Jul 28, 2019)

Fasttr said:


> Marty...guess where I went to dinner Saturday evening.   Had a Cat 5 free night from my Marriott credit card to burn...so booked a night at the Courtyard Boston Downtown.  They gave me a late checkout until 4pm today (Titanium Status), so even had time to go on a 3 hour bike ride around the city before checking out today.  If anybody in the New England area is looking for a place to use their Cat 5 CC free night, this was a pretty good value (would have been approx $350 cash to book the room)...and as far as Courtyards go, this is not your average Courtyard...was very nice.  Its in the theater district, so about 1.1 miles from Quincy Market area, a block and a half from The Commons, a really easy walk to just about anywhere.




 You ask me to guess?

You forget, Bostonians have a T-shirt that says "Boston Strong",
but my T-shirt says "Boston Soon!"

So, it's "simple as cannoli", my friend....you were at one of our favorites,* Limoncello*, next door to Paul Revere's house...
and that mural is grand, no?    I tell you, it was meant to be!!!
What a delightful place, as authentic as it gets....fabulous food and a romantic atmosphere...small and intimate,
and the perfect little Italian bistro.  Hope you enjoyed it.  We'll be there (again) for sure in October. Favorite waiter Corrado. 

Great pic, by the way!!!!
And an ironic note, we were at BOTH of those scenes depicted in the mural last October.....
at Florence's Ponte Vecchio Bridge on the left, and Rome's Trevi Fountain on the right.  How's that, my friend?

Cin Cin !

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x89e37088e18bb9ab:0xc35af3813f724b24!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1e6!3m1!7e115!4shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipNrQsqBI8qyxEOnRMBLS0zKS7chHujCnpMvBvj1=w426-h320-k-no!5slimoncello boston - Google Search!15sCAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipNrQsqBI8qyxEOnRMBLS0zKS7chHujCnpMvBvj1&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=2ahUKEwj8gfrKgNnjAhUnxoUKHeGnBhMQoiowCnoECAwQBg


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 30, 2019)

We also experienced Carmelina's which also must go into the top-tier category. I had the Sunday Pasta which was rigatoni with sausage, meatballs and short rib and ricotta. Simply amazing.


----------



## jme (Jul 30, 2019)

MOXJO7282 said:


> We also experienced Carmelina's which also must go into the top-tier category. I had the Sunday Pasta which was rigatoni with sausage, meatballs and short rib and ricotta. Simply amazing.



Yep, I've had Carmelina's listed, and pretty much near the top. It's another good one!  Actually most any Italian restaurant
in North End is going to be good, or else they wouldn't remain there, so don't be afraid to duck in anywhere.

and don't forget James Hook & Co. down the harbor....
it's worth the walk (10 min)...great lobster rolls and chowder.
https://goo.gl/maps/xVHBgv39JNtqxgVN8

è un mondo bellissimo  (it's a beautiful world)


----------



## louisianab (Jan 28, 2020)

If anyone sees this post, is Mama Maria a family friendly space? I really want to try it, but don't want to take my (7 and 10) kiddos there if it will disrupt other patrons or they will hate it...
We are staying at the Custom House in April and I'm trying to plan out our meals..


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 28, 2020)

louisianab said:


> If anyone sees this post, is Mama Maria a family friendly space? I really want to try it, but don't want to take my (7 and 10) kiddos there if it will disrupt other patrons or they will hate it...
> We are staying at the Custom House in April and I'm trying to plan out our meals..


Mama's would certainly be on the more formal side of the North End.  

A more kid friendly place that you may enjoy would be http://lafamigliagiorgios.com/

For pizza, I like https://www.anticofornoboston.com/

Damn it....now I'm hungry!!!  ;-)


----------



## Woj (Jan 29, 2020)

We will be selling our Custom House this year and my question is what is the best way to go about it? We have been Marriott owners for over 25 years and have 3 Cypress weeks plus the Custom House week. We do not need all these weeks any more and plan to sell our Custom House week for ANY reasonable offer!


----------



## jtp1947 (Jan 29, 2020)

Redweek has a Gold season for sale for $910 and a Platinum season for $999.  It's a tough sale since it is a small one bedroom, right to use, and high maintenance fees.  However, we still very much enjoy the Custom House.   They were doing a deed back if you pay current maintenance fees but I don't know if they are still doing it.


----------



## Woj (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks for the response as I kind of guessed that that would be the answer. A hard pill to swallow since paying $22,000 for the week. On the other hand it was years ago and since then we have been all over the world three times while using the week for trades as well as reward points. Timeshares were never meant to be a good business investment.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 29, 2020)

Are they taking deedbacks at Custom House since they can't convey these to the trust? The only way Marriott can get rid of them is to resell them.


----------



## Woj (Jan 29, 2020)

Yes they are. Last month I emailed the Marriott and got a response that they would do a deed back at no cost and also no monies in exchange. I emailed back that that is ridiculous as I originally paid $21,900 for the property and no monies in exchange is insulting. Well after a month I find out that that is a good deal! Welcome back to reality!


----------

